# HR10-250 "Acquiring Data from satellite"..



## BJBBJB (May 10, 2002)

Longtime Tivo user...have seen this before but a reboot and re-acquire has not gotten rid of.

My unit is only looking out about 4 days on the program guide, and I get that "acquiring data from satellite" will be done in 24 hrs....etc. However it does not seem to catch up.

Anything I can do to force the issue? Again, in the past a reboot fixed it.

If I look at the program guide 5 or 6 days out, sure enough, not filled in.

I seem to recall this popping up a week ago or so after a reboot that me and a few others I know had with their units. Don't know if they downloaded a new version or what. 

Any ideas?

BJBBJB


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm having the same issue on my HR10. I'm still running 6.3e, since I try to avoid updating unless I have a specific issue (and past updates have caused new problems). Maybe they're disabling guide service on machines without 6.4a or maybe the data is just incompatible?

A few days before this constant "Acquiring data" message came up I think I had a message that said "DVR service is not activated". I deleted the message, since the machine has been activated for years and was still recording fine (and I have another non-HR10 activated as well).

I just went into the Todo list and none of my season passes are showing up after Thursday night, just manual recordings and those have no program titles.

I tried clicking the Season Pass menu item and I couldn't navigate into it.

I just rebooted now, to see if that helps.

My Guide data ends at 6:59pm, this Friday 5/21. I checked my other SD DTivo (DVR80) and it has guide data all the way through next week to 5/28. I haven't updated the SD DTivo in a while either. I probably updated them last both at the same time, when Daylight savings time was changed. So, somehow the old SD DTivo still seems to be compatible with the current guide data, but there's some glitch with the HR10.

I called DTV and had them double-check my account and reset/reactivate the HR10 service. No new guide data yet, I'll see if the guide data comes in overnight. The DTV support guy wasn't aware of any general problem with HR10 guide data.

Is anyone else still running an HR10? What software version? Are your HR10 Guides and Season Passes working fine through next week?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

No problems on my HR10-250 with v6.4a software (the latest).


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> No problems on my HR10-250 with v6.4a software (the latest).


Thanks, good to hear. I guess I'll look into upgrading if the Guide doesn't come back by tomorrow.

Hmm, I just had another look. I noticed there is some Guide data for the following few days, but everything says "Upcoming: " followed by the title. Many do say "Upcoming: Title unavailable", but all the shows with titles have "Upcoming: " before them and Season Pass programs are not scheduled if they have an "Upcoming: " prefix.

UPDATE: A few hours later. Some of the guide is slowly filling in. The odd thing now is that some shows from my Season Passes are listed in the guide (normally, without "Upcoming:"), but are not on my ToDo list and when I go to check the Season Passes for Upcoming Showings, there are none listed (No upcoming showings), even though they are plainly on the guide.

Of all my Season Passes, only one is now showing up in the ToDo list again, but it's a repeat showing on 5/31, 3 days after the first showing which would usually be recorded. None of the shows from my Season Passes which are now in the Guide between 5/21 and 5/28 are in the ToDo list. So, it's like the guide is skipping week for Season Passes.

On the other hand, my manually scheduled shows recording next week now have their proper titles listed in the ToDo list (they didn't earlier).

Another odd thing I noticed is that some local channels have different shows listed as "Upcoming: " when comparing the DTV local and the primary OTA local Guide listings in Prime Time. These adjacent channels should always be showing the same thing.

I'll wait until tomorrow before doing anything drastic, but I may try deleting and re-adding all the faulty Season Passes for shows that are in the Guide now but don't show a single Upcoming Episode in the Season Pass listings.

I wonder if something was somehow corrupted on my end and if there might be a better way to clear out and fully rebuild the guide data without causing more problems.

...In another thread it was suggested to Repeat Guided Setup. I may try that too.


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, things seem to be back to normal now. The Guide data for next week seems complete and the Season Pass shows are back in the ToDo list again.

I called DTV and had them double-check and reset the activation yesterday, then I did Repeat Guided Setup twice a few hours apart. For a while, there were still missing shows and ToDo list shows scheduled on the wrong day (repeats scheduled to record rather than first showings, even though there were no conflicts).

Now, after the regular overnight data update and with 12+ hours to fill the guide and reschedule all the Season Pass recordings, things seem to be fine. And finally it's not showing a constant "Acquiring Data..." message like it had been for the previous 3 -4 days.

Hopefully, this was a random, one-time glitch or DTV worked out whatever the problem was. It's odd that it only happened to two of us here on forum.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

One of mine did the same thing after a reboot a few weeks ago. Another reboot fixed it (probably not the first time I have seen that, either).


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, I went out of town and this apparently happened again. Nothing is in the todo list and nothing was recorded. I'm going through the reboot and guided setup again now.

I hope this isn't going to become a regular occurrence. I guess they really want me to upgrade.


----------



## baggsey (Jan 25, 2002)

I was away for 2 weeks on vacation, and I had the same problem on one of my two HR10s runing 6.3e. I rebooted on Saturday (6/26) morning, and it did not download any data until 3 or 4 hours later. The other HR10 running 6.3e did not seem to have suffered any problems..... very strange.


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, at least I'm not alone. I wonder if they changed something in the way guide data is sent. Or maybe all our machines are showing their age. I don't remember having this problem before, it's just started happening recently.

The first time it happened, I called DirecTV to have them reset my system from their end. I asked if they were having any technical issues, but they weren't aware of any. I don't know how to kick it up a notch for their technical team to look into compatibility issues with their latest guide data stream format and the older HR10.

The odd thing is, it only affects the HR10. My SD DTiVo wired to the same dish hasn't had any issues during the same time period.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

My HR10 has not had this issue.


----------



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

I had a similar problem with a HDVR2 it was running the 3.1 software, it would always say full guide data in 1-2 days (this would be for 5 or 6 days) it never went away, so I finally upgraded the software to 6.2 and I had the same thing for about 6 hours then it went away and I am good for 14 days in the guide now.


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

Admdata said:


> I had a similar problem with a HDVR2 it was running the 3.1 software, it would always say full guide data in 1-2 days (this would be for 5 or 6 days) it never went away, so I finally upgraded the software to 6.2...


Recently, or when 6.2 was new? If this was recently, it does make it sound like they changed something in the data that affects certain machines on older software.

I'm on 6.3e. The first time this happened, I asked in another thread and someone still on 6.2a said they didn't have any problems. Along with the reports in this thread (of no problems on some machines), it seems like a hard problem to pin down. And I guess not enough people are still running these older models and having this problem for DirecTV to get enough calls to look into the issue.


----------



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

Well with Directv they want you to "upgrade" (more like downgrade) to one of there Dvr's, I have one and I hate it, the interface is stupid, but anyhow. when I first upgraded to the 6.2 software I only had the aquiring the guide thing for a few hours then went away, and I have not seen it since.


----------

